# What r u getting Ur chis for Xmas?



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Mine got spoiled rotten to the core! 

So far I spent $60 on natural treats I ordered, I got prada a new winter jacket, all 3 got collars with their names on it, all 3 got id tags engraved, ninja got a new toy last night. And I am planning on picking up a few more things lol. I also buy for my mastiffs, hamster and cats. Lol 

They also have a bundle load of chewys, treats etc from Babys SS that will last for awhile!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

My focus at christmas giftwise will be my children...haha
Leila will probably not get anything, as she gets so much all the time anyway. 
Sounds like your guys are gonna have a fun christmas!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

One of the things mine are getting, my most fave, and makes me super excited, and is totally 200% awesome, gorgeous in every detail, and made by one of the finest ladies I know, A Vintage Bitch Carrier!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> One of the things mine are getting, my most fave, and makes me super excited, and is totally 200% awesome, gorgeous in every detail, and made by one of the finest ladies I know, A Vintage Bitch Carrier!


Woo hoo!!:hello1: T you are so lucky. I would LOVE to have one of those.
Every single one is so awesome!!  Looking forward to pics of your new bag with the chiwee's inside it!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cherper said:


> Woo hoo!!:hello1: T you are so lucky. I would LOVE to have one of those.
> Every single one is so awesome!!  Looking forward to pics of your new bag with the chiwee's inside it!!


I'm so excited that I can barely contain myself, seriously! I think about it everyday!!! Black & White Damask, with Pink Fur! OMG, it is going to be to die for!!! And anything Lori touches turns to Gold. She truly is one of the finest seamstresses I know! I have one of her original carriers, and I was simply stunned by the craftsmanship. No joke!!! This one being in my most fave. colors has me tickled Pink.  :hello1: The Chi Wee's will adore it, I know!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

TLI said:


> I'm so excited that I can barely contain myself, seriously! I think about it everyday!!! Black & White Damask, with Pink Fur! OMG, it is going to be to die for!!! And anything Lori touches turns to Gold. She truly is one of the finest seamstresses I know! I have one of her original carriers, and I was simply stunned by the craftsmanship. No joke!!! This one being in my most fave. colors has me tickled Pink.  :hello1: The Chi Wee's will adore it, I know!!!



I'm hoping to buy one from her this spring for my new chi puppy, Calleigh! You and I are alike in a lot of ways cause I love pink too! You have to show pictures too! (which I know you will!!!)


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Honestly I really don't get them anything; if I do, it is just a blanket since they can never have enough of those!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

T, I'm so happy for you!!!!
I wish i had the talent lori has. But I haven't had any lessons or anything at all. I'm trying to teach myself..that's gonna be a long road i think.  lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I get mine so much stuff at random times that honestly I really don't get them stuff for birthdays/xmas...lol. They all just got ordered new coats so maybe I'll put them under the tree


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pookypeds said:


> I'm hoping to buy one from her this spring for my new chi puppy, Calleigh! You and I are alike in a lot of ways cause I love pink too! You have to show pictures too! (which I know you will!!!)


You have to get Calleigh one, I promise that you and your baby will love it!!! You have to see Lori's work to really appreciate it! You can see that she puts her very best into everything she does. I find her work to be "art." Everything she has made us has been top quality, and stunning! I love her, and her craftsmanship! 

Pink is a great color!  Best there is! 

I promise to post pics as soon as I get it! :hello1:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cherper said:


> T, I'm so happy for you!!!!
> I wish i had the talent lori has. But I haven't had any lessons or anything at all. I'm trying to teach myself..that's gonna be a long road i think.  lol


Thank you Cheryl!! 

I'd be happy with just a pinch of Lori's talent! Honestly!

I tried sewing, oh Brother! :lol: I can't sew a lick! I bet you will be awesome at it, Cheryl!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

T I'm major jelly!!! Black damask is my fave!!!! And u already know pink too!!!! 

I don't have human kids so they can enjoy the gifts now probably will get nothing later on haha 

My hamster is at the end of his lifecycle  my mastiffs are already 9 so they are also nearing the end so id like to get the 3 of them something special you never know if they will be around next Xmas


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I get mine so much stuff at random times that honestly I really don't get them stuff for birthdays/xmas...lol. They all just got ordered new coats so maybe I'll put them under the tree


I Also get them things all yeAr round but I like them to gave a present to open Xmas day haha all 3 have a stocking and we usually just fill each with stuff probably be the same this year too

My one mastiff Lexus opens her presents she can take the wrapping paper off herself and she loves it so I wrap hers and maxs up and let her open them


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> T I'm major jelly!!! Black damask is my fave!!!! And u already know pink too!!!!
> 
> I don't have human kids so they can enjoy the gifts now probably will get nothing later on haha
> 
> My hamster is at the end of his lifecycle  my mastiffs are already 9 so they are also nearing the end so id like to get the 3 of them something special you never know if they will be around next Xmas


Wouldn't it be fun if we could all get together and go "Pink" shopping! That would be so awesome! We could make it a fun filled, girly, Pink, pampered weekend! :hello1:

I have 3 girlies, and 1 Granbaby boy. All of my girls are just like me. Pink, sparkly, smells good, frilly, feminine, soft, all that fun girl stuff is their fave! We all have so much fun shopping together. My oldest daughter has a bit different "flair" than the rest of us, but still quite similar. 

I towwie about your Hammy.  I bet your Mastiffs are gorgeous!

I bet they all will have an awesome Christmas!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

My two meet me at the door when I come home from Walmart, and jump and dance at my feet until they see what will come out of the bags for them, so I probably won't go too overboard for Christmas. 

I'm going to try making a snuggle pocket for Gracie and my daughter's poodle (the only two we think might use it) but I'm not sure they will be done by the holidays!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

They get new things all the time so xmas is just like any other day........I just got them each new faux fur coat, blanket, harness,...I have new carriers coming this week......I want another Tiger Dreamz.....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is getting a hand painted tattoo collar from a gal on etsy that makes GORGEOUS tattoo art on leather. It's this one, and has his name on it along with skulls, etc...

Tattoo leather CAT collar small dog collar 10 by Anagramfineart

I'd take a pic but it's already wrapped. 

I also got a hammered copper ID tag to go with it that has a little skull charm on it. (Instead of the flower shown in the pic) Cute!

So Daisy copper domed Pet ID Tag by PoochyCouture on Etsy

He's getting several snacks, another pig snout, and some toys. He's so fun to buy for that I can't contain myself.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

everyday is xmas for dexter  he already got a buncha things along the way, i did however buy him some toys and a furry mat to keep warm on weeks ago LOL...how willy of me ^_^ i bought that one same toy for my ss as well, hope she likes it as it's special because dexter never had one of those either! :albino:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

T that would be awesome! I love pink I hope my laptop is ok it is pink lol!!!! I will die if it's gone for good I called today guy hasn't even looked at it yet grrrrrr..... If I ever have a daughter she is going to be a spoiled little brat head to toe in frills lace bling pearls etc hahaha 

I wanna make a snuggle sac too!!! The tiger dreams are gorgeous 

Brodys mom- I love shopping for my pets they get super excited digging through the bags to see what I got for them haha. That tattoo collar is wicked!!! The charm too is super cool! Brody is a spoiled little bum! 

Bamboo my hamster is around 2 I think but he's lookin pretty old these days hair is thinning out stomach is fAt and lumpy! I love him he's the sweetest hammy ever my chis love him he's so unique looking too he has hair Like a Merle lol!


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

Odie will be getting a bed,snuggle sac (I might make it myself)I'm crocheting him a blanket,a charm for his collar,toys and a coat.I will be getting Hollie (lab) a bed and a bunch of treats and toys...They will be so happy Christmas morning


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my girls are so spoiled, they have more than everything. so , there main christmas presents will be from there secret santas. but i'm pretty sure i will be buying them some doggy stairs . they are an expensive kind made by snoozer, the same company that makes the doggy booster seat i have for them . depending on the size i need i think it will cost around 100 dollars plus shipping, maybe more or maybe alittle less


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Oooh.  stairs! That would be cool! Yea thyre expensive  u csn make them too lol!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

TLI said:


> Pink is a great color!  Best there is!


Damn straight! :cheer:

I'm sure Lou will have his own stocking and pile of pressies under the tree 
I probably shouldn't as i've bought him soo much already, but its our 1st xmas with him so I think i'm gonna have to 

I have the pets at home new boutique range in my sights :hello1:


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Oooh im loving buying things for the doggys! Everyone says I need to sort my priorities out but I earn it so why not spend it on them hehe.

So far got them both new collars,each a charm or 2 for their collars.A new pink lead.
Bruiser has got a beautiful sweater from urban pup and bambi a new hoodie and I wil probally get them more clothes in the next few weeks! They will also get toys and treats/doggy selection boxs  x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

cherper said:


> My focus at christmas giftwise will be my children...haha
> Leila will probably not get anything, as she gets so much all the time anyway.
> Sounds like your guys are gonna have a fun christmas!!


Exactly!! My twin 5-year olds are our focus. I just bought Midgie a blanket with a chi on it and paw prints. I buy her little things too throughout the year.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I love pink too.
I ordered Zoey a Dreamz snuggle sack in cotton candy pink and she will have her stocking with treats and a few toys (have to squeek though).


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that's crazy buying all these expensive gifts haha my parents think I'm a nut and should use my $ for other things but you only live once so might as well do what you want lol


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

My guys are being totally spoiled this year!
They are getting:
2 Crypton beds
2 Tiger Dreamz beds
2 Dream On carriers/bags
Chihuahua Christmas blankets
Another Snuggle Sleeper 
Christmas bowls
Personalized stocking that they will share
Teddybear squeaky toys
Treats

And since Lilys birthday is December 23rd, she will be getting this for her birthday: A cupcake Ruff Ruff Couture carrier/bag, cupcake blanket, a cupcake Bratz Sack, and a crystal chihuahua charm.
All the chis are getting cupcake collars, cupcake toys, and cupcake shirts. 
Lilys birthday is cupcake themed! 

I have this all hidden in my closet. The chis know they have goodies in there, and try to sneak in. Lol! 

I'm going to give them everything early, except the birthday stuff, so they/I can enjoy it throughout the Christmas holiday. 

Forgot to add that I ordered them an electric fireplace/heater. It came in on Monday and it's fabulous!!!! 
Since we took out the carpets and put in laminate wood floors, the house is a bit drafty. So now the chis have their very own fireplace to curl up next to and keep warm when they're in their room. Spoiled!!!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

My nephew was born a few days after christmas, so this year its really going to be all about him. As hes almost a year old, hes old enough to like all the pretty colours and open some of his presents himself.

However my girls are getting....
Turkey Jumbones (Only time of the year they're allowed them!)
special Christmas Squeeky toys
A stocking with lots of chews in
and of course their Santa outfits!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

a new fleece, and 2 hoodies for cody and bruce, the rest will get some nice treats and bianca got this hot pink rain coat, i just go them all monday


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zoey's Mom said:


> I love pink too.
> I ordered Zoey a Dreamz snuggle sack in cotton candy pink and she will have her stocking with treats and a few toys (have to squeek though).


High 5 Kay! Anyone who likes Pink is cool! :wink: :lol:


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Everyone on here loves pink!I think I'm obsessed with it lol my bedrooms pink,my bathrooms pink and all the doggys love pink! haha x


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

pink necklace
a couple of dress's
new ID tag
some chew sticks!

Honey has already got 
2 new harness's
leash
3 dress's
new bed
new bowls


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

that\s all my kids are getting now that I had to dish out an unexpected $850 for a new pink laptop! i still want to try and fix the old pink one tho i cant let it go im in love with it too much lol 

my whole place would be pink too if i moved outta my parents finally lol i got a pink clothes steamer for xmas 2 years ago and i LOVE it hahaha i also have a hello kitty pink toaster that prints hello kitties on each toast lmao that was a gift also i really want a pink car but i probably will just do the inside pink and zebra print instead of stripping the original paint which would bring the value down, right now i'm driving my moms car because she pays for my insurance and gas HA spoiled. have you guys ever seen paris hiltons pink Bentley? that would be my dream car lol!


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

I love paris hiltons pink bentley lol!When I move out of my parents i'd have everything pink haha I'm learning to drive and I want a pink car lol


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Its getting colder hear so Chico will need new sweaters. He grown out of all his cloth sadly
Only 2 left for him and they were big at the time I got it for him but it fits him now perfectly.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

clothes are always a must!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Roxy is getting a mini rope so we can play tug of war! She's also getting the tiniest tennis balls I can find! She loves them. She's getting a mini kong, just her size, to fill with treats. Maybe a new sweater and some other stuffed toys as well!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico wil gwt a nice fresh bone--his fav.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Lulubelle got a new sleeping crate, Dazy is getting her own snuggle pocket made by mommy And daddy bought them their own floppy animal toys....These two toys look like dead rats! LOL! I'm not kidding....leave it up to my husband to be funny! The girls are NUTS over them!!! I see these rats flying all over the house!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

So far i have ordered, 2 velvet and faux fur snuggle sacs, and one of Darlene's pretty snuggle pockets.
Have also ordered a new coat each, and some Ostrich meat and venison trachea.
Most likely there will be some toys thrown in.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

All three of my dogs got a fence for Christmas and they better not complain because that Christmas present cost $6k! No little incidental gifts this year I'm afraid, that fence took a pretty big toll on us.


----------

